

Changing temperature powers sensors in hard-to-reach places - ErikRogneby
http://www.washington.edu/news/2014/09/03/changing-temperature-powers-sensors-in-hard-to-reach-places/

======
hughes
For those getting parse errors when reading the title:

> Changes in temperature can be used to power sensors located in hard-to-reach
> places

------
crb002
Enocean has been doing this for years,
[http://www.enocean.com/en/edk350/](http://www.enocean.com/en/edk350/)

~~~
Stwerp
The UW research is actually using a device from enocean, it seems.

~~~
Someone
Yes, it does.
[http://homes.cs.washington.edu/~chzhao/AmbientPowerHarvester...](http://homes.cs.washington.edu/~chzhao/AmbientPowerHarvester/TemperaturePowerHarvester.html):

 _Bill of materials_

Atoms Bellows: We purchased it as an Atmos Clock's spare part. You can buy it
from eBay

 _EnOcean ECO 200 Linear motion harvester_ : Description | Order here>

3D-printed parts You can download the design files from here.

MSP 430 Launch Pad for demo.

Segmented E-ink Display for demo.

5 x 74HC595 for driving the E-ink display.

RFM DR3000 Wireless Module

------
ErikRogneby
I wonder if something similar could be done with the volume expanding wax used
in the hydraulic cylinders of green house vents?

